# Charlie born at 33+5 weeks



## joeo

Hi all 

Charlie my little boy was born on the 4th October at 33+5 weeks. He weighed 4lb 15oz when he was born and is now 4lb 12oz now at 3 weeks old. We are lucky in that we he is at home and is doing well, being monitored by an out reach team that is run in our area for premature babies. We have only just started going out with him as we have been watching his weight and wanted him to gain a little bit of the weight he had lost befor we took him out. 

I didnt realise how scary it is when you first take them out I was constantly checking to make sure he was ok wasnt too hot or cold.

His weight gain hasnt been vast, i am breast feeding and apparently its normal that they dont gain as much weight as bottle fed babies. 

Hope to chat to you all soon.

Jo and Charlie


----------



## moomin_troll

congrats glad to hear hes doing good :) hope ur ok too xx


----------



## Hevz

Aww babe, congratulations. I'm sure he'll grow big and strong soon enough....nope, breastfed babies don't usually put weight on quite as quickly as bottle fed babies but hey....what's the rush. Can I see a pic of your precious little fella? :happydance:


----------



## amevie

congrats!!!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Barneyboo

Congrats to all and big :hug:x x x x


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## polo_princess

Glad to hear LO is doing well hun


----------



## Dragonfly

Glad he is ok. hope to see pics soon. xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Glad he is doing well hunni x x x x


----------



## Mamafy

Many congrats to you, hope little one continues to do well :hugs:


----------



## joeo

I'll get some pictures up of him soon, just need to find the cable that runs from the camera to the laptop! Charlie was weighed yesterday and has put on weight he now weighs 5lb 1.5 oz yey. I have started to split his feeds between breast milk and formula.


----------



## charliebear

Glad he's doing well. Congratulations. x


----------



## redberry3

glad he is doing so well. :hugs:


----------



## Pebbles

glad all went well)


----------



## ellasmummy

Glad your LO is doing well xx


----------



## joeo

A Quick update on Charlie he now weighs 5lb 15oz and is doing really well


----------



## Emma.Gi

Congrats, glad he is doing well :). Bless him.


----------

